# Any Ideas How to get thru Metal Door



## Kitoha (May 18, 2012)

Hello everyone

At the top of our condo (47 floors) there is a big metal door that leads on to the roof. 

Any ideas how to get that open in emergency (fire) ?

It has one lock only in the middle--where the knob is.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Someone must have the key*

Who is the key holder? If it is a condo situation, and this is the roof access, are there condo board members who might have the key?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Use a pipe wrench. Just put the pipe wrench on the knob and keep turning until somthing gives. After this you can use a screwdriver to open the door.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes.it's called a door slammer.
4" concrete filled pipe with handles.All the SWAT teams use them.direct the force of impact at the knobs.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Kitoha said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> At the top of our condo (47 floors) there is a big metal door that leads on to the roof.
> 
> ...


47 floors?!?! OMG! I would recommend a real estate agent or a parachute. Wow.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Why would you want to go up and get trapped on the roof? You open that rooftop access door and you would create a perfect funnel for the smoke and fire to roar through there.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

goatlady said:


> Why would you want to go up and get trapped on the roof? You open that rooftop access door and you would create a perfect funnel for the smoke and fire to roar through there.


Dependin on the fire, might be the only direction ta go. If that fire be big enough ta block lower escape routes, it already gonna be bustin windows an such an gettin its air.

If that door be a fire escape it should have a crash bar on it what sounds a alarm if it be used. It should never be locked an made unusable.


----------



## Solonot1 (Apr 11, 2012)

In my experience, take off the hinges (large screwdriver and hammer) and a crowbar. Large metal doors and a few safes have met their match with such tools. Easier than most ppl think.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Lock picks work. U can get a good set for 30$. The use of the door might not be that emergent. Breaking the door down could be very loud. There is something to be said for a locked fire door at ur back. Picked locks can still be used. Most commercial doors like like that are usually six tumblers. Not very difficult but requires practice.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok , here is what you do. Purchase an identical lock set with several sets of keys, (same brand color and style).

Take your lock set and tools and go up to the roof door. Use the pipe wrench to twist the knob off and a screw driver to open the door. 

Remove the old lock set and replace it with yours.

Relock the door but leave a ring with two keys in the lock. 

Keep a key for your self.

The building maintenance man will assume that the lock set had to be replaced by a lock smith and place one of the new keys on his ring . He will place the other key in the building key box.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Or instead of committing felonies, try asking for a key. Make something up about your kid, school, telescope blah blah. Then make a copy.

What in the world is going on on top of your building? Shouldn't you be trying to get outta there?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Solonot1 said:


> In my experience, take off the hinges (large screwdriver and hammer) and a crowbar. Large metal doors and a few safes have met their match with such tools. Easier than most ppl think.


The door more than likely opens *out* making the hinges inaccessible until the door is opened and you get outside... making removal kind of unnecessary. If the hinges are inside they could be unbolted I suppose.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

chris88idaho said:


> Or instead of committing felonies, try asking for a key. Make something up about your kid, school, telescope blah blah. Then make a copy.
> 
> What in the world is going on on top of your building? Shouldn't you be trying to get outta there?


Exactly what would the felony be, Breaking out ? :dunno:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Since it is a Condo, which means you are part owner of the building, I would think you'd have a legal right to a key...but I'm a little fuzzy on how you can own something that is attached to, surrounded by, and sits on, property you do not own...:scratch

Of course, with governments allowed to seize property over unpaid taxes, ownership is really a myth anyway. I guess we're all renters in that case.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

BillM said:


> Exactly what would the felony be, Breaking out ? :dunno:


Prior to emergency, tampering with lock/ replacing. Figure building safety issue pry charge you with terrorism or something. Weird world.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

A quality survival knife will go through a metal door. Like a Mercworx Equatorian Chilior less expensive BK2. But the best way to get rid of a metal door on the 42nd floor of the place you are living is to move to a place where you have at least some small chance of living if SHTF.


----------



## Kitoha (May 18, 2012)

They do not cooperate even with the slightest problem--least of all a fire. It would be up to me and some others near our floor to get out


----------



## Kitoha (May 18, 2012)

It's a nice idea. Would old bedsheet work ...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

12 guage 3" magnum slug should do to open that sucker up if all else fails.


----------



## Kitoha (May 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Yes.it's called a door slammer.
> 4" concrete filled pipe with handles.All the SWAT teams use them.direct the force of impact at the knobs.


Great if i were 6"2 but I can't use that - i dont have the strenght


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

$20 to the correct maintenance guy and you'll have a key ..... shouldn't be anything up there they should be concerned about .... probably locked to keep kids & idiots from falling off .... tell anyone that needs a reason that you are setting up a telescope and star gazing set up .....


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Have you asked for a key?*



Kitoha said:


> They do not cooperate even with the slightest problem--least of all a fire. It would be up to me and some others near our floor to get out


Have you asked about getting a key?

If so, what was the response? Maybe you could get a petition going and see how many people you could get to sign it.

You could also call the local Fire Chief or Fire Inspector to inspect the building. This is an illegal situation, I believe. It is what is known as a death trap.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I would do something similar, but have a locksmith remove the pins on your new lock so that ANY key of the right size inserted will open the lock. Then nobody has to do the duplicate key thing and YOU know that even a screwdriver will open the door.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Kitoha said:


> Great if i were 6"2 but I can't use that - i dont have the strenght


Here's an idea...



> Give me a lever long enough and a fulcrum on which to place it, and I shall move the world.
> Archimedes


Get yourself a sturdy crowbar, and if necessary pry it open. It doesn't take that much strength. The crowbar acting as a lever gives you some mechanical advantage.

Although, I do like oldvet's shotgun idea, but not sure how the firemen or other first reponders would react when they see you with a shotgun?

Is the local fire department equipped with a ladder trucks that can reach that high?

You didn't tell us what floor you lived on. If you're on a low enough floor, it might be better to get an escape ladder to use out a window or off a balcony. However, the longest I have found online ( so far ) is only for three stories... ESCAPE LADDERS

I'm sure roof access for residents is all about liability issues. The don't want to get sued. Good luck...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Doesn't sound like any place I'd want to be.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

LongRider said:


> A quality survival knife will go through a metal door.


 Not nessecarily so. I have steel doors on my home that you couldn't get through with an axe. Many commercial doors are heavy "burgler proof" steel.


----------



## jadedsoul (Feb 15, 2012)

I watched my father use a hi-lift jack to pop a door knob off once. It only took a minute or two.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If the hinges are on the inside, pop them. If they're on the outside, see if you can put a thin metal ruler through the crack between the door and the jam. If so then you could use a sawzal (reciprocating saw) with a metalic blade and either cut the bolt or the hinges. Sure it's noisey and will take a few minutes but if it's truly an emergency I doubt that would be an issue. You'd need a cordless sawzal and a spare battery and at least a handful of blades just in case of breakage. Quieter and much longer you might be able to cut the bolt or hinges with a hacksaw blade.

End result, looks like you have many options, have at least 2 or three of them ready to go... at least until you can move out of there.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

BillM said:


> Ok , here is what you do. Purchase an identical lock set with several sets of keys, (same brand color and style).
> 
> Take your lock set and tools and go up to the roof door. Use the pipe wrench to twist the knob off and a screw driver to open the door.
> 
> ...


oh, i like your thinking. i used to do that when i lived in a city where apartments managers were all snoopy and INSISTED of having a key. Id buy a duplicate of their lock set, replace it, and they would never notice (unless they tried to get in without giving the supposedly required warning) that 'hey, my key doesn't work!" They I'd apologize, give them a duplicate...and change the locks again. Oooooops! Still having key trouble (you nosy Bast$&d)?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Go to any farm supply ( online? )
Get a t post driver and fill with scrap bolts, nails etc.
On top of that use concrete ( epoxy ?) to hold it all in 
tight.
1 person on each handle, swing until door opens.
It won't take long.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

The building should have a fire supression system. In the event of a fire call 911 and tell them your location to let them know youre trapped. Otherwise learn to use shape charges and take up Base Jumping.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since Resto revived this thread here is my answer: 12ga breaching rounds. I have used copper but prefer porcelain. Doors fall of fast with a good breaching round.

Oldvet had the right idea, just the wrong ammo.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

:hmmm: Learning how to pick or bypass the lock is a very good skill to have anyhow.

If going for the replacement route modify the steps to take the old knob in to a friendly locksmith, have him duplicate the key pattern and set up the new knob for the same pattern and then install the new knob.

As to why you might want to get on the roof I wasn't thinking fire escape but instead was thinking what a great sniper position it would make... eep:


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

jadedsoul said:


> I watched my father use a hi-lift jack to pop a door knob off once. It only took a minute or two.


That's something I hadn't thought of doing with mine. I did have to use it to get the cast iron tub out of the bathroom when I put a shower stall in though.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

In Britain it wouldn't be legal to have a door like that. It would have to have a "push bar to open" as it is an escape route. It might just be worth asking a few questions of your Fire Dept


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Resto said:


> The building should have a fire supression system. In the event of a fire call 911 and tell them your location to let them know youre trapped. Otherwise learn to use shape charges and take up Base Jumping.


And after the blast has notified everyone of your presence you know have a gaping hole in your rear defense


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Has anybody mentioned a lightsaber? Just throwing that out there.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Has anybody mentioned a lightsaber? Just throwing that out there.


For really tough locks I have this set of lightsaber lock picks.... 









Pretty good on uncooked sushi too


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

In my honest opinion you live in a death trap *MOVE*


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

BillM said:


> Ok , here is what you do. Purchase an identical lock set with several sets of keys, (same brand color and style).
> 
> Take your lock set and tools and go up to the roof door. Use the pipe wrench to twist the knob off and a screw driver to open the door.
> 
> ...


Not incorrect, however I used to do maintanance for rental companies, but there is a little more communiction between everyone. At least down here.

Is it a locking door or a magnetic one? If magnetic, push against it suddenly, then back off and push again, if it's older it should open. Yes I know from personal experience.

I would suggest non-invasive forms of testing this theory.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Kitoha said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> At the top of our condo (47 floors) there is a big metal door that leads on to the roof.
> 
> ...


Moving away as Longrider suggested is worthy of a hard look. If you cannot move very soon please read on.

Are the stairways down the only other option for you?

Are there other people to factor in besides yourself?

Do you have any rappelling skills? If not, reconsider that move suggestion!

How about looking into implementing something along the lines of a window escape kit that firefighters use? Sterling Rope, CMC, Petzyl and others make various anchor systems that are very straightforward but their full kits are limited to short descents due to rope length.





[/I]

Ideally you'd want a heat resistant rope like those with a Technora sheath rather than a dynamic climbing rope


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

All this conversation and input from members. It would be nice to know the outcome of this.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

As an evacuee of the WTC I can tell you that in the event of fire you want to go down, not up. The fire stairs should protect you from the fire itself. Learn where they are.

There are one time use gas masks available that should protect you from smoke inhalation long enough to evacuate. Get one for every member of the family.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

Get a K tool and learn how to use it


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Kitoha said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> At the top of our condo (47 floors) there is a big metal door that leads on to the roof.
> 
> ...


Thermite

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> As an evacuee of the WTC I can tell you that in the event of fire you want to go down, not up. The fire stairs should protect you from the fire itself. Learn where they are.
> 
> There are one time use gas masks available that should protect you from smoke inhalation long enough to evacuate. Get one for every member of the family.


Those masks are pretty neat and they ship from here in San Diego. There's another version, spendy though, but it makes it's own oxygen through a chemical reaction. the basic hood which is just filtration is ~$65 and I think the one that makes O2 is $225'ish


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

I hate to sound like a savage but if things are bad enough the best way through a metal door may be to just take a pry bar to the hinges. Better yet check to see if the hinges are screwed in, if they are a good philips head will take care of your problem

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Someone may have already said this. You tube forcing a metal door. Fire fighters have a ton of good ideas.

Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone makes this too complicated. A couple of whacks with a 32 oz framing hammer and the door knob comes off. Then just open the striker with a screwdriver or knife. Even works on deadbolts.

If they use the cheap kwikset locks then you might even look at the knob for it to fall off.


----------



## kiabe1 (Mar 24, 2014)

A demolition bar could probly handle it. Or perhaps a halligan bar


----------

